# Shimano SpeedMaster IV



## truffles1992

I have 2 of these reels, so I don't need them both. 
$70 shipped CONUS


----------



## truffles1992

would consider trade for smaller spinning or baitcasting reel.
Or a Quiver for my hunting bow


----------



## truffles1992

price reduced - $65


----------



## truffles1992

ttt


----------

